# Question About Extreme Shock



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I had done some research online, looking for a good round that won't over-penetrate if used inside a residence, and also talked to the guy at my local shop. Read and heard good things about Extreme Shock, said to be highly frangible and safe inside homes, planes, etc. So, I figured this would be a sound investment (investment b/c those jokers are EXPENSIVE).

Now, when they came in and I picked them up from my local shop, I got in my car and was reading the box. Apparently I didn't do as much research as I should have, because I was not aware that Extreme Shock is "intended for firearms chambered for +P and +P+ ammo".......a buddy of mine told me that its recommended that you not use +P or +P+ ammo in Glocks due to cracking of the polymer frame. On the other hand, a professor of mine who is retired LE was not aware of that and has used +P / +P+ ammo in a Glock before. 

So, my question is, does anyone have any knowledge or experience as to whether +P and +P+ ammo can be used in a Glock? Obviously I'm not gonna be shooting these rounds at paper, they'll only be used if I had to engage an intruder, but I would still like to know in case I do ever have to use them, will it be safe?

(forgive me for rambling, I've been told I'm way too detail-oriented....)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

+P is fine to run in a Glock.

Regarding the Extreme Shock...check out THE BOX OF TRUTH.

Most if not all semi-autos don't get marked for +P on the chambers. The Glock won't crack. Your friend is full of it. Most police depts issue Glocks AND +P or +P+ ammo to their officers. Now prolonged use of the +P+ might not be good, but for carry and testing it will be fine.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> So, my question is, does anyone have any knowledge or experience as to whether +P and +P+ ammo can be used in a Glock? Obviously I'm not gonna be shooting these rounds at paper, they'll only be used if I had to engage an intruder, but I would still like to know in case I do ever have to use them, will it be safe?
> 
> (forgive me for rambling, I've been told I'm way too detail-oriented....)


Its a little more work, but you'll likely get a more reliable answer to your question if you find the little book that came with your gun (also available on-line) and read it. Manufacturers are very deliberate and particular about stating which types of ammo are recommended for their guns.

I'd have a lot more faith in what the manual recommends rather than what my buddy, or ex-cop or internet friend says is OK.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for that link VA, very interesting stuff there. The rounds I have are the Air Freedom rounds. 

Just out of curiousity, what is your personal opinion on the E-Shock Air Freedom there VA?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> Thanks for that link VA, very interesting stuff there. The rounds I have are the Air Freedom rounds.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what is your personal opinion on the E-Shock Air Freedom there VA?


I have absolutely no experience with them. Personally I see no reason to change to that type or that costly of ammo. Personally I think it's gimmicky stuff, if it were really that good, everyone would be using it and that's just not really the case. Claims are mad that "Currently Extreme Shock ammunition is used by such groups as the FBI, Miami-Dade International Airport, and several SWAT teams and military forces worldwide." Yet it's still hardly taking the market by storm unlike the Speer Gold Dot, Federal HST, and Winchester RangerT lines.

There's a saying along the lines of "Shoot what your local PD shoots" regarding bullet type. I buy into this in that I will shoot what most Depts. issue. Why? Because it works. When I start seeing 6 out of 10 depts using the Extreme Shock ammo, I may change my mind, but until then I'm going to go with the rounds that have the more distinquished record for meeting FBI specs.

The three most widley used ammo in LE that I've seen have been Gold Dots, Federal HSTs or Hydrashocks, and the Winchester RangerT.

I am not a police officer, but my father is retired LEO, I grew up around LEOs, I have family that is LEO, I have co-workers who are either part time LEOs or full time LEOs that work for us part time. 
I install, maintain and repair public safety communications equipment. I get access to the armories, the backs of the squad cars, I talk to a lot of cops, and I seek out the firearms instructors and ERU (politically correct for SWAT) to talk guns and stuff and get their feedback on our communications equipment. In five years of working in the civilian field I have NEVER heard of any dept using the Extreme Shock ammunition, nor have I seen any boxes of it filling the storage space on the doors of the Crown Vics and for me that speaks volumes.

:watching:

For example, the one car that's in the shop right now...



















All Federal ammunition.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 VA :smt023

Thanatos, on another note, you said you would only use that ammo in a defense situation. My suggestion is to buy an extra box or two and shoot them so that you are sure they run good through your gun and you will also know what to expect from the hotter load. It would really suck to be in a bad spot and find out that ammo doesn't cycle properly.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I haven't heard of any LE agencies using it either, and I too have a good number of friends who are LEOs, planning to go into the field myself. In all honestly, I'm a bit impulsive and the concept sounded interesting so I got them. I usually carry Remington Golden Saber HPJ or Winchester. 

On your point dosborn, I think I may just fire the box I have and if I like them get more to replace them. Considering it cost me $50 for a box of 20 (hold your laughter please lol) I think that would be better than buying more and finding out I don't like them or they don't cycle smoothly. 

I may look into the Gold Dot, don't have any experience with those.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> In all honestly, I'm a bit impulsive and the concept sounded interesting so I got them.


That's somewhat normal. That's how I ended up with my Sig P250 and my Glock 26.:smt082

It's addictive too.


----------

